# who won the cowboys game yesterday



## pitbulllover27870 (Jul 6, 2008)

anyone know? i fell asleep lol


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se (Sep 15, 2008)

cowboys baby!


----------



## Mrs_APBT_America (Jul 19, 2008)

Hell yah!!!!!!!!! GO COWBOYS!!!!!!!!! Lol.


----------



## Deucek2 (Aug 18, 2008)

Cowboys did. Unfortunately. Damn.


----------



## pitbulllover27870 (Jul 6, 2008)

Deucek2 said:


> Cowboys did. Unfortunately. Damn.


lmao dont be hatin'!! lol


----------



## pitbullgirl22 (Jul 27, 2008)

Deuce you are from Texas betta represent!! Cowboys BABY!!


----------



## Deucek2 (Aug 18, 2008)

haha not from Texas. Just live here :]

I can't stand them. I'm an Eagles fan :]


----------

